

Your auditory range: cool if you're under 25, probably upsetting if over 25 - alister
http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/

======
alister
You should obviously try this test with headphones, not the low-quality
speakers built into most laptops.

------
maytc
ouch my ears.. if they went already destroyed, they are now..

